# Tilapia With Tarragon Cream Sauce



## AnneHelm (Oct 2, 2011)

* Tilapia With Tarragon Cream Sauce *




​  This dish is light, creamy, fast, inexpensive and absolutely delicious.



Ingredients​ Tilapia​ Heavy Whipping Cream​ Tony Chachere's​ Tarragon​ White Pepper​ Olive Oil​ 

​ 1. On medium high heat add oil, tilapia, tony chachere's and white  pepper to a large skillet.  I Don't add salt because the tony chachere's  has plenty of salt in the seasoning.​ 

​ 2.  Cook about 3 minutes on each side then add the cream.  Cook the  fish in the cream until the cream starts to thicken.  The sauce will  have a slight reddish tint from the tony chachere's sauce.​ 

​  3.  Now plate your fish anyway you like.  I served my fish over some  white rice and drizzled it with extra sauce, you could also do this with  penne or farfalle pasta. It is absolute delightful and hard to stop  eating; add a vegetable and a glass of white wine and you have an  unbeatable combination


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 2, 2011)

Sounds good.  Thanks!


----------



## aburke78 (Oct 3, 2011)

Awesome, going to make it this week


----------



## AnneHelm (Oct 3, 2011)

Please do, it was so good!


----------



## Timothy (Oct 3, 2011)

AnneHelm said:


> Ingredients - Tony Chachere's


 
Oddly, with the love of Cajun here in the Southern USA, that seasoning isn't available at my local stores.

Could you please post the Ingredient list, in order of listing on the container? I bet I can make my own copycat of it.

I'm thinking maybe Old Bay might have many of the same ingredients. Or perhaps one of the crab-boils we use here.

TIA!


----------



## AnneHelm (Oct 3, 2011)

Alrighty here we go

Tony Chachere's Ingredients:
Salt, Red pepper, Black Pepper, Chili Powder (Chili Pepper, Spices - not helpful -, Salt, Garlic Powder), Garlic, Silicon Dioxide (to prevent caking).


----------



## Timothy (Oct 3, 2011)

AnneHelm said:


> Alrighty here we go
> 
> Tony Chachere's Ingredients:
> Salt, Red pepper, Black Pepper, Chili Powder (Chili Pepper, Spices - not helpful -, Salt, Garlic Powder), Garlic, Silicon Dioxide (to prevent caking).


 
Thank you Anne! That tells me what to use to approximate the seasoning!


----------



## AnneHelm (Oct 3, 2011)

I am amazed that you don't have that seasoning in your local grocery store.  Have you thought of ordering it online?  I don't know what I would do without it.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 3, 2011)

AnneHelm said:


> I am amazed that you don't have that seasoning in your local grocery store. Have you thought of ordering it online? I don't know what I would do without it.


 
Me too! I spoke to the store manager at my favorite store and he told me that the Corporate Offices now decided what they should stock and exactly what isle it has to be displayed on. Even to the point of where on that isle and what shelf. What a trip!

I was asking him how Datil Pepper Sauce isn't stocked at that store, when St. Augustine, Florida is the only place in the world where Datil Peppers grow naturally. Weird...

His answer was; "We have all heard about "Big Brother" and Micro-Management."


----------



## AnneHelm (Oct 3, 2011)

What a trip, all you need now is for them to text you with the exact time it is placed on the shelf.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 3, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Oddly, with the love of Cajun here in the Southern USA, that seasoning isn't available at my local stores.
> 
> Could you please post the Ingredient list, in order of listing on the container? I bet I can make my own copycat of it.
> 
> ...



I use Emeril's Essence, my own mix with half the salt, as a sub for any Cajun type seasoning, adjusting the cayenne level independently as needed.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 3, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I use Emeril's Essence, my own mix with half the salt, as a sub for any Cajun type seasoning, adjusting the cayenne level independently as needed.



Make my own Emeril's too.  Good stuff.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 4, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I use Emeril's Essence, my own mix with half the salt, as a sub for any Cajun type seasoning, adjusting the cayenne level independently as needed.


 


Dawgluver said:


> Make my own Emeril's too. Good stuff.


 
I usually add seasonings individually, but in the case of my Old Bay, it's such a great mix all by itself, I use that pre-mixed one.

I had to almost eliminate salt from my diet. That's another reason I don't use pre-mixed seasonings a lot. Most of them are *loaded* with salt.

Like the one in question here. The primary ingredient is salt. Then there is more salt in the chili powder. It's like buying a box of salt with a thimble of seasonings mixed in.

After driving through the Salt Flats, where there is 30 thousand ACRES of salt, it feels like such a rip-off to pay top shelf prices for salt.

Plus, the stuff raises havoc with my blood pressure! Ha! 

I'll use the same ingredients, minus the salt.

Thanks again Anne! I know what to use now!


----------



## AnneHelm (Oct 4, 2011)

That is too bad about the b/p


----------



## mwilliams112 (Jan 30, 2012)

*You can buy the Tony Chachere's Creole seasoning online*

Tony Chachere's

You may also want to try one of the many seasoning's from Penzey's:

Penzeys Spices. Over 250 Spices, Herbs and Seasonings.


----------

